# TMI...no sex drive after ivf



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right area but wondered if anyone else had experienced this...We finished our last ivf cycle in June (2nd BFN) and I was looking forward to the summer free from treatment and stress but over the last month I have had no libido. I want to get close to my DH but when we do I feel nothing. My DH is understanding and says it's probably due to all the medication i've taken over the last year but my AMH is v low so I'm worried that perhaps I've started to get symptoms of the menopause (I'm only 32). It's starting to get me so down. We are due to start treatment again in September and I'm worried that we won't get any eggs as my estrogen must be so low at the moment. 

I suppose I want someone to tell me that it'll get better  .


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Kaz

I was exactly the same!!  I have had three rounds of treatment and after each time, i had really struggled.  For me, i am sure it was mentally preventing me from relaxing and enjoying the moment.  It did get better - after the second time we went away for a long weekend, i think the change of scenery and us just being together with no distractions really did help so would recommend it.

Good luck for your next treatment

Kxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Big hugs.  

It's not at all surprising when you think about how much your hormones have been messed around.  There is also a LOT of psychological/emotional turmoil wrapped up in it all, especially given that all of the IF issues revolve around sex.  It becomes very difficult to separate sex from babies and view it as a pure pleasure exercise.  For me, it kept reminding me of what we couldn't do naturally and I continued to get more and more turned off by the idea.  I have since learnt how to separate the two by having 'fun' sex at times when it wouldn't be even remotely possible to get pregnant and to have a dirty weekend away every so often (obviously when I feel up to it) just to remind myself that it's not all about making babies.  I also need it now to feel close both physically and emotionally to DH so that I know I'm not on my own through all of this.

Big hugs - it is a very, very common issue with all of this - and yes, it does get better, but only if you work at dealing with the underlying issues.


----------

